# Logitech G305: G-Hub wie Onboard Profil einstellen?



## Pffzzhh! (20. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun die G305 und bin begeistert.
Aktuell brauche ich eigentlich keine der Software Features, ich möchte meine Einstellungen gerne nur auf das Onboard Profil speichern und dann die Software aus dem Autostart entfernen.

In der G-Hib Software kann ich zwar das Onboard Profil aktivieren, aber dann läuft der Werksstandard. Ich sehe keine Möglichkeit meine Einstellungen in ein Onboard Profil zu speichern.

Ich möchte übrigens lediglich die DPI auf 3.200 festsetzen und dann die DPI Taste als dritte Maustaste einstellen.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Hubacca (20. November 2019)

Ich hab mich da auch noch nicht so groß mit der neuen G-Hub Softwre beschäftigt aber  mit dem Schloß rechts neben "Zuweisungen" kannst du die Belegung der Tasten festlegen s. Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EInfach mal mit der Maus auf die symbole gehen und die Erklärungen durchlesen.... finde es allerdings auch irgendwie nochmals umständlicher als bei der LGS .....

Habe gerade nochmals probiert: Der integrierte Speichermodus muß auf EIN stehen und mit rechtsklick kannst du einem SLOT dein bearbeitetes Profil 
zuweisen - Ich habe einfach das Desktop-Standard  Profil geändert und fertig.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (20. November 2019)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Ich hab mich da auch noch nicht so groß mit der neuen G-Hub Softwre beschäftigt aber  mit dem Schloß rechts neben "Zuweisungen" kannst du die Belegung der Tasten festlegen s. Bild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat geholfen, perfekt danke!

Was mir gefehlt hatte: Nahc dem Aktivieren auf das Profil klicken um es zu wechseln...


----------



## Hubacca (20. November 2019)

Das freut ! 
So ganz steig ich auch nicht durch was das ganze soll - ich hab die neue Software selbst erst letztens installiert weil hier jemand da Probleme hatte ;-O
Benutzerfreundlich und selbsterklärend finde ich das ganze nicht, aber da sind andere Anbieter nicht viel besser - umso mehr Funktionen und komplexer -umso unverständlicher
und leider auch mehr Bugs


----------



## JackA (21. November 2019)

Also Ich bin ja einer, der die Software der Mäuse immer gut versteht, egal wie umständlich sie sind, selbst bei den lustigen Chinesen.
Aber den Bock, den Logitech bei der G-Hub Software geschossen hat, muss man auch erstmal hin kriegen, vor Allem bei einem Entwicklerteam, die es eigentlich besser wissen müssten.
Falls man nur ein Profil braucht, sollte man alle vorgeschlagenen Profile auf "Standard" stellen (son Drop-Down-Menü links oben bei der Tastenkonfiguration). Dann kann man die Maus feucht fröhlich definieren, und hat man die Programmierung der Tasten hinter sich (was sich anfühlt, als ob man sich mit dem kleinen Zeh des linken Fußen hinterm rechten Ohr kratzen müsste), dann kann man noch die CPI Konfiguration durchziehen und after that stellt man einfach die Software auf den Onboard Speicher um und damit lädt die Software die Konfiguration auf die Maus (das hat bei mir Tage gedauert, bis Ich das überissen habe, da man von der LGS gewohnt war, einfach auf Onboard zu stellen und dann die Maus zu definieren, was dann live übernommen wurde. Jetzt muss man vorab die Maus definieren und das dann in den Onboard Speicher schmeißen, was mir aber erstmal völlig unklar war).


----------



## Pffzzhh! (21. November 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Also Ich bin ja einer, der die Software der Mäuse immer gut versteht, egal wie umständlich sie sind, selbst bei den lustigen Chinesen.
> Aber den Bock, den Logitech bei der G-Hub Software geschossen hat, muss man auch erstmal hin kriegen, vor Allem bei einem Entwicklerteam, die es eigentlich besser wissen müssten.
> Falls man nur ein Profil braucht, sollte man alle vorgeschlagenen Profile auf "Standard" stellen (son Drop-Down-Menü links oben bei der Tastenkonfiguration). Dann kann man die Maus feucht fröhlich definieren, und hat man die Programmierung der Tasten hinter sich (was sich anfühlt, als ob man sich mit dem kleinen Zeh des linken Fußen hinterm rechten Ohr kratzen müsste), dann kann man noch die CPI Konfiguration durchziehen und after that stellt man einfach die Software auf den Onboard Speicher um und damit lädt die Software die Konfiguration auf die Maus (das hat bei mir Tage gedauert, bis Ich das überissen habe, da man von der LGS gewohnt war, einfach auf Onboard zu stellen und dann die Maus zu definieren, was dann live übernommen wurde. Jetzt muss man vorab die Maus definieren und das dann in den Onboard Speicher schmeißen, was mir aber erstmal völlig unklar war).



Genau. So hab ich es jetzt gemacht, funktioniert. Und nun hab ich den Autostart der Software deaktiviert, ich brauche sie ja nur noch für Veränderungen.


----------



## Andi11989 (4. November 2020)

Hallo Leute, ich habe ebenfalls Probleme beim speichern einer Tastenkonfiguration auf den internen Speicher:
Ich starte die G-Hub Software und belege alle Tasten wie gewünscht im Standart-Profil (habe auch schon ein eigenes Profil erstellt, macht keinen Unterschied).
Das funktioniert auch alles solange die Ghub Software aktiv ist. 
Jetzt gehe ich oben rechts auf das Zahnrad und stelle den integrierten Speicher auf EIN. 
Danach sind die Einstellungen tot, dem Slot ist das richtige Profil zugewiesen, daran liegts nicht.
Zusätzlich kommt unten ne blaue Meldung: "Gerät befindet sich im internen Speichermodus. Software-Steuerung aktivieren, um sie zu konfigurieren und auf alle Funktionen zuzugreifen?"  
Klicke ich hier auf das "X" dann bleibt der Modus auf EIN  und meine Einstellungen sind tot, oder ich klicke auf "aktivieren" dann stellt sich der Modus wieder auf AUS.
Was mach ich falsch?! 
Danke für eure Hilfe!
Grüße Andi


----------



## JackA (4. November 2020)

@Andi11989 du musst, nachdem du über das Zahnrädchen die Maus auf Onboard gestellt hast, explizit bei Permanentes Profil das Standard Profil auswählen, auch wenn es schon drin steht, wähle es nochmal aus, dann fängt die Software an zu laden und die Konfiguration sollte dann in der Maus sein.


----------



## Andi11989 (4. November 2020)

Super, danke für die Antwort   das probier ich heute Abend gleich mal aus...
Ich halt dich/euch auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## Andi11989 (4. November 2020)

@JackA  super, die Tastenbelegung hat genau so funktioniert, bis auf eins:

Den "Doppelklick" wills nicht nehmen xD

Weist du woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## joNickels (24. November 2020)

Kann man einstellen, dass man per Tastendruck von Energiespar auf Performance wechseln kann ? Im Desktop Betrieb benötige ich die 1000 Hz ja nicht.


----------

